Thank you Twitter for locking my account - stephen82
======
stephen82
I have just created a Twitter account. I have attempted to change some profile
account settings and while attempting doing so, it asked me 3 times for my
phone.

I didn't give it and locked my account for "unusual behavior".

I mean...seriously Twitter?

